# Birthday boy



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Couple of pictures I took of Dudley on his birthday 
the hat didn't stay on for long!!










Loving Teddy


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful photos, beautiful Dudley


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Such cute photos! Dudley looks like he has a great character. I just want to get on the floor and cuddle him in that last pic! x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He looks lovely with his bear - I want the after picture of the bear after a couple of weeks!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I absolutely love him. the hat is the best! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaahhhhh..... Lovely photos Dawn 

LOVE the hat and of course Big Ted....when you said a £1.99 teddy I was assuming it was slightly smaller than that !!   

Love Dudley 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

so how long did the Teddy actually last :question:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Aaahhhhh..... Lovely photos Dawn
> 
> LOVE the hat and of course Big Ted....when you said a £1.99 teddy I was assuming it was slightly smaller than that !!
> 
> ...


I know - what a bargain!! and it was wearing some cute real kiddie clothes, when I took them off and explained to the girl working there that she could maybe re-sell them as the bear was for my dog and he may not survive she was horrified (in a jokey way), kept hugging the bear saying 'oh bear, what did you do in a past life that was so terrible....!), course I felt bad then, but I knew Dudley would love it!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> so how long did the Teddy actually last :question:


Believe it or not it is still intact! I think it is too big for Dudley to get a grip on, the label has been chewed off and I keep thinking any minute there will be a hole and stuffing everywhere (wonder if you can sell toy stuffing on e-bay? I've chucked tons away from previous toys!), he drags it about which is funny as it is so big he sort of staggers around with it, and he was using it as a pillow earlier, will report on its final day!!


----------



## Sandiann (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely photos great hat and wonderful Dudley


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Fab pics. 
Happy birthday handsome boy


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Happy birthday Cuddly Dudley.........http://ilovemycockapoo.com/images/smilies/smilies/new/love-smiley-015.gif


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhhh . . how adorable!! They even match!!! I want to KISS that nose!!!!!


----------

